# Second baby's first birthday...



## KittyVentura

Suggestions what to get?

I wouldn't say our kids are spoiled as such... But I aM really struggling here. We have a playroom full of toys of all manner. Soft toys, wooden toys, plastic toys, learning toys, blocks, megablox, brio, boxes of cars and trains and LOADS of Happyland etc. They have a table and chair set too. We then have in the lounge a toy kitchen, chalk board and easel, overfull craft box, 2 loaded book shelves, trolley full of food, ride on cars, loads of peg puzzles, normal puzzles, shape sorters, stacking cups, board games etc. We have loads of garden toys too.

Ian and MIL pretty much say that as we have everything she could need, we don't need get her anything... But t really doesn't sit right with me that she doesn't get gifts just because she is e second child. I know, I know... She went know... But I will.

We have a Mamas and Papas rocking bug thing (preloved bargain, as new for £7)and I've got her a couple of amazing custom nappies... But Id like her to have a pile of gifts, even if the rest are just trinkets.

Any ideas? What did the rest of you in this situation do? Xx

P.S. Yes, I know about simplicity parenting and I love the thought but as a child that grew up with nothing... I have this deep rooted need to give my children everything I never had.


----------



## Siuan

We got our LO a smart trike for her birthday which she loves, could that be an option perhaps? Clothes? A build-a-bear special bear for her first birthday? (again, that's something we did)

Erm...


----------



## Buttercup84

I know it's going down the girly-girly route but a nice doll and a little pram maybe? DD loves hers, even though she has a variety of toys she does gravitate towards these! :flower:


----------



## fairydust87

My mum bought my LO his first piece of jewellery for his birthday. A silver bracelet with his name engraved. Maybe buy her her first piece of jewellery. It can be kept as a keepsake when she has grown out of it x


----------



## ~RedLily~

I would maybe buy double of some of the things you already have, like a second trike so they can ride together, a new doll buggy or cot so they can choose which one they want to use or take their babies for a walk together.
A bounce and spin zebra
A little seesaw
Pop up play tent
Clothes
Some personalised things, like a 1st birthday frame


----------



## bumpy_j

We got Joel some art prints for his 2nd birthday since we didn't want to get many more toys - we got 3 from this artist:

https://society6.com/igo2cairo/prints

but there are loads of different artists on there (he has a twin brother called Eric who also has amazing prints that you can buy)


----------



## louandivy

bumpy_j said:


> We got Joel some art prints for his 2nd birthday since we didn't want to get many more toys - we got 3 from this artist:
> 
> https://society6.com/igo2cairo/prints
> 
> but there are loads of different artists on there (he has a twin brother called Eric who also has amazing prints that you can buy)

Oh wow these are so great! Which ones did you get Joel? Now I am tempted to get Ivy an elephant one...I kinda like them for myself too :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Moving-to-Moscow_Print

https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Ocean-Meets-Sky_Print

https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Age-of-the-Giants_Print

We have these 3 but I want more ! We also have his whole Solar System series done in postcard form and have it all blutacked above Joels desk. If I was rich, my house would be full of weird art prints. Like this: https://society6.com/artist/replaceface


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. Love the idea of prints or jewellery. Really wish I didn't have ths incessant need to make such a fuss of a day she won't remember... But that's just how I a, xx


----------



## louandivy

bumpy_j said:


> https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Moving-to-Moscow_Print
> 
> https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Ocean-Meets-Sky_Print
> 
> https://society6.com/igo2cairo/Age-of-the-Giants_Print
> 
> We have these 3 but I want more ! We also have his whole Solar System series done in postcard form and have it all blutacked above Joels desk. If I was rich, my house would be full of weird art prints. Like this: https://society6.com/artist/replaceface

Ahhhh I was already admiring the Moscow one! That Bill Murray print is so great. My sister is an artist and her prints are soooooo weird I love them, she is always promising to do one for Ivy but hasnt got round to it yet! Definitely going to get Ivy a couple of those prints for her birthday :)

For some reason this is the only picture of my sister's art that I can find hahaahah


----------



## louandivy

omgi want the tom selleck one


----------



## bumpy_j

Ahhh that's so cool, i'd love a artist auntie ! Although actually I have about 3 but they just do like Van Gogh copies ahah. I miss doing art, keep meaning to do my own things for Joel but feel so uninspired. I like how the Leo one looks creepily realistic.


----------



## bumpy_j

This ones pretty cool for a girl Kitty https://society6.com/product/Smile-for-the-Camera_Print?tag=humor


----------



## bumpy_j

https://society6.com/product/Cant-sleep_Print?tag=humor

https://society6.com/artist/paolodomeniconi

https://society6.com/product/Einstein_Print?tag=illustration

https://society6.com/product/Dorothy-and-Alice_Print?tag=illustration

https://society6.com/product/Love-is-the-greatest-adventure-UP_Print?tag=illustration

https://society6.com/product/The-Moon-6Uy_Print?tag=illustration

https://society6.com/product/Fisher-Fox_Print?tag=illustration

This place always has nice gift ideas, I especially like their wall stickers

https://belleandboo.com/


----------



## EverythingXd

Hiya hun, I will be facing the same problem, and I can't even go down the girlie route because I have 2 boys. 

Someone suggested to me to wrap up some of the things that we already have. If you put a few bits aside beforehand, she is unlikely to remember them and, at 12 months old, she is likely to be more interested in the wrapping paper than the toy. I thought it was a good idea and will probably do that, as well as getting a few new bits.


----------



## aimee-lou

I am feeling the same. 

I have just bought Eddy some stuff that I remember wanting to buy for Earl. He has a push along plane (charity shop lol), and a fisher price chatter box phone. I am going to get him a ride on for the garden as we don't have one that he can use (got rid of Earl's as no storage plus it was really bulky lol) and maybe a few clothes and books. It's not that I want to go mad (don't have the money) but I want him to have the same as Earl did at least to some degree. We're even going to MILs to have a bit of cake with family as that's what we did for Earl. :wacko: Thankfully Earl didn't get much for his 1st either (again we didn't have the money then) so I don't have to get much to match it lol :blush:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I got my little lady the fisher price laugh and learn musical chair, she loves that :) she had a trike (but in all honesty it hasn't been used too much due to weather here) My sons birthday has just passed and we got a double seesaw which DD loves to go on with him so that could be a nice idea for your son too :) other than that we got a few bits and bobs like clothes, shoes etc x


----------



## RachA

We went down the clothes route because we didn't want to add any more toys (we also knew family would buy toys). 
We bought some clothes that we wouldn't of otherwise bought - ie Monsoon at full price.


----------



## Noelle610

What about an experience rather than a traditional gift? Maybe take her somewhere just the two of you that she would love?


----------



## FlowerFairy

Saskia is my 3rd baby and we didnt buy her anything for her 1st birthday. I made her a fabulous cake and held a party for her. She got clothes and gifts off my family, which is huge. OH and I decided we would be buying for the sake of it and instead we're off on holiday in 3 weeks x


----------



## Cleo

Craft supplies? We're always running out so that's something we always need? Melissa and Doug do these awesome paint books where the paint swatches are at the top of the pictures and you only need water...my kids love them! Also chalk, finger paints, coloured shaving foam for the bath, felts, stamps, large beads, coloured glue, play doh, moon sand, construction paper,... I love gifts where both kids can enjoy!


----------



## sophxx

My lo had everytjing he needed plus he got spolit of grandma and his uncles so we bought a private number pkate for him we jnew he would get one at 18bthe perfect one tor his name was there so didntbwant to miss it. We also filled a massive box with ballonns shinys pieces of paper like a big senseroy box he loved it


----------



## Jchihuahua

I had the same problem on Tommy's first birthday! I got him mainly clothes and a few toys but not loads because we already have everything!


----------



## Aphrodite

Kitty what are you doing for a cake? Its my second son's 1st birthday too and they don't have quite as many toys so I've gkt some good ideas from ur thread :) He loves Iggle piggle and I want an Iggle cake but haven't seen one to buy and not sure I'm artistically capable of doing it myself!


----------



## GypsyDancer

No advice but its so hard isnt it!
My toddler already has everything i would think to get my younger one, so im also stuck, even worse because theyre both boys so its not like i can even go down the girly route for abit of diversity (well i could, but theyve also got enough pink and girly things between them :haha:)


----------



## Gc85

What about a pandora braclet or similar and you can make a little tradition of getting her a charm for it every year? Very girly plus a nice keepsake.


----------



## bumpbear

My daughter has everything too, not because shes a second child but just because we spoil her a lot. trying to think of something for her birthday was tough for thst reason, but she loves music and entertainment so we got a children's entertainer for her birthday party which she thoroughly enjoyed. We filmed everything and now she has that video as a keepsake. I also made her a lavish custom birthday banner which I intend to hang up every year for her so started a tradition that way.


----------



## Lollipopbop

Johnny has so many toys so for his birthday we have got him a ride on car pirate ship thing, 5 books, a pretend telephone and some blocks. We didn't want to go OTT as he's got so much and he grows out of stuff so quick. My mum has bought him the mamas and papas bug rocking horse too haha.

Maybe buy Amelia something super super girly? A piece of a jewelry is a lovely idea as that will last forever. Maybe go to build a bear with her and let her pick it all out? xo


----------



## emyandpotato

I know a bit part of a first birthday is the excitement and memories for you but really why buy things for the sake of it? She'll enjoy just opening things and the novelty of her one or two presents. Why not save the money and just have an amazing day out?


----------



## emyandpotato

And I mean that in a much nicer way than it came across, by the way! I just mean the experience of a great day with her family will mean a lot more to her than presents.


----------



## Sarahkka

Kitty, are you crafty at all?
While it doesn't necessarily add a lot of bulk to a pile, something like this might be really special for her:
https://www.soulemama.com/soulemama/2012/05/her-birthday-book.html
You don't have to do it in fabric - it could be done as a board book.


----------



## shambaby

I got Hayden a moneybox engraved with his name and date of birth for his first Christmas and will get one for Zoe, too. We save any coins we get from the year of his birth and put them in it for him, and will obviously do the same for Zoe. Also, when I told my parents they started saving their coins for him, too, so a nice little boost for his savings! Could that be an idea? Plus some clothes and a toy or two you know she will enjoy. Is there anything she gravitates to at baby groups or friends' houses? Or you could get a special soft toy or doll? It has occured to me that there's not much left to buy for her, as we got it all for Hayden!


----------



## aimee-lou

Shopping done! lol 

1 ride on toy
1 chatter box phone 
1 push along aeroplane 
2 Board books
1 Toy Story 3 Top to wear to his party on Sunday 
Cards and Wrapping Paper 

We're also taking the kids to the zoo after half term (which according to my calculations is going to cost a small fortune). We didn't need a lot for him - but what we've got I think he'll really love. To make room, all of the 'baby' toys are being sorted and packed away this afternoon. Still can't believe he's going to be 1 on Monday! Eeeek!


----------



## oliviarose

Is there anything that she really likes. Our ds1 loves books, so for his second birthday I got him a lovely wooden bookcase and lots of new books. Looks so lovely displayed in the lounge. Possibly decorate her bedroom a little more grown up?


----------



## oliviarose

Another idea could you possibly start a collection for her? Ours have collections of cuddly toys. Dd collects Minnie mouse from the Disney store and ds1 collects mickey mouse and ds2 has started to collect Donald duck. They get a new one every birthday and Christmas.


----------

